# ICT Tier 2 long term option - tempting but unsure



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All the Experts out there,

It's a moment of great excitement for all when their spouse informs them "My company is sending me to UK on ICT Tier 2 for at least a year. You can accompany me too". After the excitement settles down and our logic gets working, we come up with various questions to which answers seem 'no so obvious' . Posting a few of those questions here to get some help from all the experts out in this group. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

1. *Monetary*: My husband's company says that he will remain on India payroll and will be given a per diem of 35 pounds. The company will give us accommodation, travel expenses, all utility bills will be taken care by them. We need to take care of food (we are pure veg and prefer home cooked food) and other stuff. Now my query is - will this amount suffice? I have a 4 year old kid as well. We dont plan to save much, but we dont want to land in a situation where we spend all our hard earned rupees in pounds. That will be a disaster.

2. *Working*: I am also working for a reputed IT company in India. If i go as a dependent, can i apply for new jobs in UK? Also, does UK laws permit me to work for my current company by staying in UK. I will work from home (UK) and be paid in rupees to my Indian account. Is this legal/feasible/acceptable?

3. *Schooling*:As mentioned above, we have a 4 year old kid and we will be staying in Knutsford. Do we have good schools in that area? Also, what is the budget we need to allocate for schooling in that area?

4. *Travel*: As we are going to UK for long term for the first time, we would definitely be interested in roaming around and visiting all possible places. France, Germany, Italy, Ireland, Scotland, Switzerland etc. So, does it make sense that we apply for Schengen visa from India (b4 we leave for UK) or should we do it from UK itself?

5. *Family*: We would want our inlaws and parents to visit us so we could show them around. But again, the fact of not being on UK payroll and earning Indian salary + per diem, frightens us if we will be able to do this. 

Any advice here will be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to your responses and experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OnCloud9 said:


> Hi All the Experts out there,
> 
> It's a moment of great excitement for all when their spouse informs them "My company is sending me to UK on ICT Tier 2 for at least a year. You can accompany me too". After the excitement settles down and our logic gets working, we come up with various questions to which answers seem 'no so obvious' . Posting a few of those questions here to get some help from all the experts out in this group. Your help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Joppa said:


> OnCloud9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All the Experts out there,
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OnCloud9 said:


> Joppa said:
> 
> 
> > OnCloud9 said:
> ...


----------



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your prompt responses. I seem to be lost now. I am not sure if the offer that my husband's company is making is worthwhile or not. We would need to think through this carefully. I guess i will have more queries for you/forum in coming days.

Thanks.


----------

